# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Does marijuana really help? (question)

## lucidpersian

I've only smoked once w/ a water bong but i was out in the woods so i wouldn't get caught and i think i had some sort of an anxiety attack because I hated my friends for those 2 hours and i laid on pieces of broken glass until the high wore off.

Thinking about retrying.. Any thoughts on what happened/what to do next/whether i should or not? Will it actually help me get onto a good track of vivid and possibly lucid dreams?

----------


## Seroquel

Weed will actually make it harder for you to remember your dreams. c;

----------


## Philosopher8659

There are two approaches in using hemp to hang yourself. One is to make rope with it, the other is to smoke it. One just takes a little longer.

----------


## lucidpersian

? weed does not kill or damage the body in any way...

----------


## Philosopher8659

> ? weed does not kill or damage the body in any way...



For most people, whose brain is not part of their body, this is true.

----------


## Brandon Heat

Marijuana is actually very detrimental to the lucid dreaming process since it effects memory this will interfere with your dream recall from personal and numerous other persons experiences.

----------


## Seroquel

> Marijuana is actually very detrimental to the lucid dreaming process since it effects memory this will interfere with your dream recall from personal and numerous other persons experiences.



Basically this.

I still smoke though.

----------


## Mathias

I would say I'm an experienced smoker and I can personally see a connection between smoking (at night) and big lapses in dream recall. When I smoke before bed I can remember some fragments the next morning, and I'm sure if I started to write them down I could increase my recall with smoking at night. However if you're looking for optimal dream recall I advise against smoking at least 5 hours before sleep. I don't think at this point that less recall from bud is a placebo. That's it's only weakness haha

In contrast I would like to try experiementin with weed and meditation/WILDing, see in as it gives me a huge amount of concentration and focus. I just haven't made the time.. 

Anyways, dude I recommend not smoking if you're easily prone to anxiety and/or don't know how to get caught. Over time once you get more used to the high you'll be more functional and rational but it is bes to get to that point safely without any bad experiences (ie what you posted)

Hope I helped a little bit!

----------


## LikesToTrip

Yea, weed makes it near impossible to lucid dream. I've been able to WILD the morning after smoking, but I don't think I've ever had a DILD after smoking. I've tried smoking before a WILD attempt, but it just made it impossible to fall back asleep.
I have noticed weed to make my dreams more colorful and slightly more vivid, but the negative effects on recall make this pretty useless. I find it very difficult to remember any dreams other than the last one before waking up, and if I do remember them they are just fuzzy fragments.
Weed is very detrimental to lucid dreaming. I'm actually taking a break from lucids while I smoke this eighth I bought last week. *takes a couple puffs*

----------


## sloth

I agree with everything everyone said up there... except for Philosopher, who obviously knows nothing about marijuana.
Holy crap, seriously!?
Ha!
I really thought that Philosopher was just bad at expressing himself, but now I know what is REALLY up. I just lost all respect for what I thought was his above-average intelligence that I thought he had. I'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but damn it if he didn't just try to make the point that marijuana destroys your brain. 
LOL!!

----------


## Philosopher8659

> I agree with everything everyone said up there... except for Philosopher, who obviously knows nothing about marijuana.
> Holy crap, seriously!?
> Ha!
> I really thought that Philosopher was just bad at expressing himself, but now I know what is REALLY up. I just lost all respect for what I thought was his above-average intelligence that I thought he had. I'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but damn it if he didn't just try to make the point that marijuana destroys your brain. 
> LOL!!



You have never been to Thailand, I have, so who is the ignorant one?

This reminds me of a funny story. We got some newbie in from the states and first thing he did was try to get shipped back. He even tried to fake a suicide so they had to lock him up. So, the gaurds passed him a doobie and he instantly became a true believer, moved off base, . . .. . well, he never felt a thing.

----------


## sloth

Man. I was actually coming back here to rephrase all of that, because I felt bad. But oh well, so be it.

No I have never been to Thailand. I have also never been to the moon. I have never eaten a Santa hat, and I have never pinched the guy that runs the ticket booth at the Orpheum Theater in Memphis, Tennessee!

You got me!
ROFL!!

----------


## Philosopher8659

> Man. I was actually coming back here to rephrase all of that, because I felt bad. But oh well, so be it.
> 
> No I have never been to Thailand. I have also never been to the moon. I have never eaten a Santa hat, and I have never pinched the guy that runs the ticket booth at the Orpheum Theater in Memphis, Tennessee!
> 
> You got me!
> ROFL!!



Then you don't know what good weed is. First time I had just 3 tokes off one, I asked the nearest guy to babysit me because I had no idea of where in the hell I was.

I quit it a very long time ago because fucking up my mind did not make any sense at all since we cannot think well to begin with.

----------


## sloth

I'm really at a loss for words, to be honest. Not only has Phil assumed that I have never had good marijuana, he is also using the fact that he supposedly has to support his argument that marijuana kills, or causes brain damage.

I think I'm going to let that statement speak for itself.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> I'm really at a loss for words, to be honest. Not only has Phil assumed that I have never had good marijuana, he is also using the fact that he supposedly has to support his argument that marijuana kills, or causes brain damage.
> 
> I think I'm going to let that statement speak for itself.



I was just making talk, you are exhibiting signs of insecurity.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by sloth


I agree with everything everyone said up there... except for Philosopher, who obviously knows nothing about marijuana.
Holy crap, seriously!?
Ha!
I really thought that Philosopher was just bad at expressing himself, but now I know what is REALLY up. I just lost all respect for what I thought was his above-average intelligence that I thought he had. I'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but damn it if he didn't just try to make the point that marijuana destroys your brain. 
LOL!!



This is coming from a smoker. 

marijuana does hurt your lungs and brain. That's a fact. And the only people that say that it does nothing is people who are ignorant or smokes it themselves. It's pretty pathetic, people who smoke cigerets admits that it's bad for them. People like you are ignorant. 

No I do not think that marijuana is worse than cigarets I think that the cigs are worse. But still it makes me SO angry when people who smoke marijuana say "there are no bad things with marijuana."

Anything that makes you act un normal and forget everything can't be good for you!*

----------


## Oneiro

> I agree with everything everyone said up there... except for Philosopher, who obviously knows nothing about marijuana.



Holy f**k.. you kids are such w*****s..

What the f**k does a kid like you know about anything?

----------


## Oneiro

> I'm really at a loss for words, to be honest. Not only has Phil assumed that I have never had good marijuana..



Look.. you're a f******g idiot. What would a young t**t like you know about decent marijuana?

----------


## LikesToTrip

> marijuana does hurt your lungs and brain. That's a fact. And the only people that say that it does nothing is people who are ignorant or smokes it themselves. It's pretty pathetic, people who smoke cigerets admits that it's bad for them. People lime you are ignorant.



 ERR. Wrong. Marijuana can actually shrink tumors and slow the growth of lung cancer.
Marijuana Cuts Lung Cancer Tumor Growth In Half, Study Shows
And marijuana has no long term side effects.
Harvard Gazette: Study: Intelligence, cognition unaffected by heavy marijuana use

You sir, are wrong. The only possible negative side effects would be the fact that it increases heart rate, and blood pressure. But for me that's a non-issue, for some it could be dangerous.

----------


## Oneiro

> This is coming from a smoker.



Just to clarify, this is ( by his own admission, which is probably total b.s.)..a *14 year-old..* 





> And the only people that say that it does nothing* is* people who are ignorant or *smokes* it themselves. It's pretty pathetic, people who smoke* cigerets* *admits* that it's bad for them. People like you are ignorant.



Learn grammar and proper spelling, oh, and english by the way, and then maybe in 35-40 years you'll be able to assimilate a basic premise. Until then, don't bother.

----------


## DeletePlease

> Holy f**k.. you kids are such w*****s..
> 
> What the f**k does a kid like you know about anything?







> Look.. you're a f******g idiot. What would a young t**t like you know about decent marijuana?



 Settle down, Tupac; you don't need to bite the kid's head off.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> Learn grammar and proper spelling, oh, and english by the way, and then maybe in 35-40 years you'll be able to assimilate a basic premise. Until then, don't bother.



Attacking someone's grammar rather than their argument makes you look even more immature than the 14-year old.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Oneiro


Just to clarify, this is ( by his own admission, which is probably total b.s.)..a 14 year-old.. 



Learn grammar and proper spelling, oh, and english by the way, and then maybe in 35-40 years you'll be able to assimilate a basic premise. Until then, don't bother.



Oh shit the world is going to end.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by LikesToTrip


ERR. Wrong. Marijuana can actually shrink tumors and slow the growth of lung cancer.
Marijuana Cuts Lung Cancer Tumor Growth In Half, Study Shows
And marijuana has no long term side effects.
Harvard Gazette: Study: Intelligence, cognition unaffected by heavy marijuana use

You sir, are wrong. The only possible negative side effects would be the fact that it increases heart rate, and blood pressure. But for me that's a non-issue, for some it could be dangerous.



I'm sorry. I have a hard time saying what I mean through text. 

Yes marijuana does a lot of amazing things. I just can't stand anyone who says that there is nothing wrong with it. 

I smoke to so I'm not one of those anti weed people. Lol*

----------


## Tara

Marijuana smoke is bad for the lungs, _all_ smoke is bad for the lungs. You know when you go camping, and you're like, "Jeez, bro, the campfire smells great!" - that's bad for your lungs.
Marijuana has a lot of good uses, they heavily out-weigh the side effects (unlike a lot of prescribed medication), in my opinion. On a side note, I do know someone who is psychologically addicted to weed (as it's possible to become psychologically addicted to anything that can act as an emotional coping mechanism), and his memory is frighteningly bad, and he has a permanent cough ("smoker's cough"). Otherwise, he's pretty damn healthy (and he smokes *every day, multiple times a day*, and has for the past.. well, around 20 years).

Anyways, back on topic; weed suppresses REM sleep, the stage in which we dream most vividly/the longest/etc. Weed also affects your short-term memory, as we all know, so your recall in the morning would be awful (not that you'd have many vivid dreams to recall anyways). I don't recommend using it as a lucid aid, it's really not going to help and will just make things more difficult.

----------


## mooseantlers

Problems with marajuanna. Smoking causes lung damage, it does not screw up your head or anything. Eating=Problem solved, very expensive though.

----------


## sloth

> Holy f**k.. you kids are such w*****s..
> 
> What the f**k does a kid like you know about anything?








> Look.. you're a f******g idiot. What would a young t**t like you know about decent marijuana?



LOL! A double post with the same RANDOM message. I'm not really sure why you are so angry, or why you have assumed that I am young, but you sure are humorous.
Please tell me more, person who has no idea how old I am, or how experienced I am with anything.
 :Drama: 
 Impress me with your hardcore WEED smoking EXPERIENCE!  ::roll:: 

Is it always going to be this easy to make you all pissed off?
This reminds me of that one time...




> Wow you are one angry person.




ROFL! You are going to be a fun tool.

----------


## LikesToTrip

```
                       ,
                      dM
                      MMr
                     4MMML                  .
                     MMMMM.                xf
     .              "M6MMM               .MM-
      Mh..          +MM5MMM            .MMMM
      .MMM.         .MMMMML.          MMMMMh
       )MMMh.        MM5MMM         MMMMMMM
        3MMMMx.     'MMM3MMf      xnMMMMMM"
        '*MMMMM      MMMMMM.     nMMMMMMP"
          *MMMMMx    "MMM5M\    .MMMMMMM=
           *MMMMMh   "MMMMM"   JMMMMMMP
             MMMMMM   GMMMM.  dMMMMMM            .
              MMMMMM  "MMMM  .MMMMM(        .nnMP"
   ..          *MMMMx  MMM"  dMMMM"    .nnMMMMM*
    "MMn...     'MMMMr 'MM   MMM"   .nMMMMMMM*"
     "4MMMMnn..   *MMM  MM  MMP"  .dMMMMMMM""
       ^MMMMMMMMx.  *ML "M .M*  .MMMMMM**"
          *PMMMMMMhn. *x > M  .MMMM**""
             ""**MMMMhx/.h/ .=*"
                      .3P"%....
                    nP"     "*MMnx
```

----------


## Seroquel

Lol every thread seems to turn into a philosopher vs <insert offended poster's username> never ending argument. It's worse than reading youtube comments.

And in a weed thread.. son, I am disappoint.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Seroquel


Lol every thread seems to turn into a philosopher vs <insert offended poster's username> never ending argument. It's worse than reading youtube comments.

And in a weed thread.. son, I am disappoint.



A lot of people don't even know what he is saying. Others can't tell if he is joking or not. 

Idk people's problem. Philosopher is probably my favorite DV memeber.*

----------


## Seroquel

> A lot of people don't even know what he is saying. Others can't tell if he is joking or not. 
> 
> Idk people's problem. Philosopher is probably my favorite DV memeber.



Yeah I dig him too. Probably the guy who knows the most about what he's talking about on most boards I've seen.

But he's such a troll. <3

----------


## DeletePlease

> A lot of people don't even know what he is saying. Others can't tell if he is joking or not.



I can, we share a special bond.



Like Franklin said, weed can really lower the quaility of your dreams. Oddly enough, I don't smoke very often but when I do, it seems to do a good job of breaking lucid dry spells.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Not all smoke in moderation is bad for your lungs. Smoking certain herbs is medicine for your lungs if you suffer from asthma, bronchitis, cold, flu, or pneumonia or lung cancer. Campfire smoke is bad for your lungs, but we have basically evolved to handle it in moderation since our ancestors have been sitting around campfires for tens of thousands of years. But nobody just sits in the campfire smoke and inhales it consistently. You get a whiff, you cough and you move out of the smoke.  Marijuana smoke is a medicine also. If you have otherwise healthy lungs, you would have to smoke pounds of pot a day to harm your lungs. There are ways to get around that besides eating it, but I would be breaking forum rules if I told you. I suppose it could be communicated through a PM. But this is off topic. Marijuana also does not kill brain cells. The study that started that urban legend was 40 years old, and they didn't rule out other factors, they didn't prove anything, the results were fudged in order to support the prohibition of marijuana. 

I feel it worth saying that the only reason I don't smoke is because it does mess up my dream recall and my vigilance in meditation. Otherwise I would.

----------


## lucidpersian

lol didn't mean to start a flame war here, just wondering if it helped since i saw a couple of threads where people said it gave them "surreal dreams" but did, in fact, mess with their recall.

And to everyone who's saying it's bad... it really isn't. People have been smoking marijuana for 10,000 years and no one has DIRECTLY died from it. 
Alright maybe a guy is stoned while he's driving and crashes into a light post but sitting at home and smoking marijuana will not damage you in anyway. 

The whole myth got started way back when the government decided to prohibit it so they conducted a study with monkeys. 

Here is what the study said (summed up):

"We gave monkeys marijuana, and after just a couple of days it showed brain cells dying and eventually killed the monkeys."

Now here is what the study did not say but eventually revealed 6 years later (which was too late to dispell the rumors):

"We didn't give the monkeys just your regular dosage of weed, in fact we put gas masks on these monkeys and flooded them with 1000% the regular amount any person (or monkey) would smoke. And we gassed them nonstop. So in fact, the brain cells dying was not from the marijuana, but in actuality, from the lack of oxygen. After the brain is deprived of oxygen for about 6 minutes, brain cells begin to die."

And that, my friends, is why people believe that marijuana kills brain cells. And as for emphysema or lung cancer.. I'd like to see one documented case where the doctor says "This person is going to die because they smoked too much pot."

----------


## sloth

Marijuana does corrupt the lungs, but not as much as living in New York does. 
It is possible that Marijuana kills a few brain cells. Let's consider some other things that kill brain cells: eating junk food, head banging, dehydration, stress, lack of exercise, drinking too much water, thinking negatively too often, elevated testosterone levels, smoking cigarettes, food additives, certain types of cosmetics, using cleaning solvents, certain artificial sweeteners, pollution, lack of sleep, using the microwave, and listening to Philosopher  ::laughhard::  Just kidding, Phil.  :smiley:  I suffer from all of those things every day. 
You can most likely find sources that disagree with all of those, just as you can find sources to say anything. It really doesn't matter. The smartest people I know smoke marijuana on a daily basis.

But lucidpersian is correct. When we did our tests to show that pot kills brain cells we put gas masks on some monkeys and basically suffocated them.

----------


## Seroquel

> Marijuana does corrupt the lungs, but not as much as living in New York does. 
> It is possible that Marijuana kills a few brain cells. Let's consider some other things that kill brain cells: eating junk food, head banging, dehydration, stress, lack of exercise, drinking too much water, thinking negatively too often, elevated testosterone levels, smoking cigarettes, food additives, certain types of cosmetics, using cleaning solvents, certain artificial sweeteners, pollution, lack of sleep, using the microwave, and listening to Philosopher  Just kidding, Phil.  I suffer from all of those things every day. 
> You can most likely find sources that disagree with all of those, just as you can find sources to say anything. It really doesn't matter. The smartest people I know smoke marijuana on a daily basis.
> 
> But lucidpersian is correct. When we did our tests to show that pot kills brain cells we put gas masks on some monkeys and basically suffocated them.



Perfect post.

----------


## Mathias

sloth, I like you  ::D:  Everyone,   think it's safe to say that we've covered the thread topic and answered all questions. No more senseless argument about bud please >_<

----------


## sloth

But that's what marijuana smokers do. They get angry, and start riots.
HA! XD

----------


## ninja9578

Pot smoke is a lot easier for the lungs to clean than tar from cigarettes.  Inhaling any smoke is bad for you, the difference is how fast your body will recover.  Pot does kill your dream recall though, I'm in another thc dry spell  :tongue2:

----------


## ClouD

I rarely smoke marijuana, but I haven't found it to have much of an impact on my dream recall. Tends to change my dreams, but not in a specific direction.





> Holy f**k.. you kids are such w*****s..
> 
> What the f**k does a kid like you know about anything?







> Look.. you're a f******g idiot. What would a young t**t like you know about decent marijuana?



I think about 50% of this thread is off-topic bullshit and childish idiocy. Comments like these only perpetuate that. Relax.  :smiley: 

Please try to stay on-topic, people. Consider that the stuff you post in drug-related threads could impact the rules at DV, as it has done many times in the past.

----------


## StonedApe

If I smoke a lot it kills my recall. If a little, I remember a little less but I have really weird dreams, like the road will start rising up into the air and then turn into a bunch of skittles and next thing I know I'm pushing a purple cow off the edge, then it all disintegrates and I fall hundreds of feet and land inside a haunted house.

----------


## hashmash89

I used to think that smoking mj would ruin my dream recall especially after reading so many threads about it. I though I had to choose between mj and lucid dreaming which would be really hard to do. When I thought this way, my dream recall suffered and I ended up giving up on lucid dreaming and dream journaling and just smoked weed. I have come back to lucid dreaming this month and after talking to some very successful lucid dreamers who also smoke plenty of mj I have changed my beliefs about its effects. Now I smoke weed all day every day like I used to but I dont operate out of the mindset that it has a negative impact on my dream recall. As a result I remember 3-4 dreams a night all while burning kb all day. If anything it may take a little more practice to improve your recall on weed but it is in no way impossible. In fact I actually look at it as a dream aid these days and my recall is better than it has ever been. So to any stoners out there, please dont feel you have to choose one over the other. You are the creator of your experience so if you believe you will have bad dream recall because you smoked a bowl before bed then you will.

----------


## WhatsReal

I do a wbtb smoke a fat one in between then do a wild. It helps me to sepperate body and mind.

----------


## LikesToTrip

I can't fall asleep if I smoke during a WBTB..

----------


## Reclypso

Weed is harmless it will not kill you or make you have hallucinations, but it will also make it a lot harder to dream. It's prescribed for sleeping problems, so it will make you fall asleep a lot faster and it will cut your REM cycles along with making your dream recall worse  :smiley:  
Anyway it's fun to smoke either way ;p

Most people that say they remember dreams after smoking, remember them in the early morning hours when the effects have worn off and they are getting deeper sleep. But it does affect dream recall no matter what anyone says.

----------


## LikesToTrip

The dudes in your avatar have ridiculous looking camel toes....

----------


## saltyseedog

With smoking weed and dream recall, it really depends on who you are and your state of being.

----------


## LucidJuggalo

Weed = THC. THC in the system = Almost impossible for yourself to get anywhere in the dreaming field. Nuff said.





> Smoking causes lung damage, it does not screw up your head or anything.



My psychotic experiences under the influence tell me otherwise.

----------


## hashmash89

> Weed is harmless it will not kill you or make you have hallucinations, but it will also make it a lot harder to dream. It's prescribed for sleeping problems, so it will make you fall asleep a lot faster and it will cut your REM cycles along with making your dream recall worse  
> Anyway it's fun to smoke either way ;p
> 
> Most people that say they remember dreams after smoking, remember them in the early morning hours when the effects have worn off and they are getting deeper sleep. But it does affect dream recall no matter what anyone says.



It affects dream recall because you tell yourself it does. I wake up 4 1/2 hours after going to bed quite stoned and can remember my dreams vividly. Sure weed can affect your memory at times but do you ever forget something you really want to remember? I know I don't. I don't like to see people generalize, saying that anyone who smokes weed will have problems with dream recall. I know thats not true just by looking at my dream journal. Don't believe in limitation. Weed only affects dream recall if you believe it does ::D:

----------


## Reclypso

> It affects dream recall because you tell yourself it does. I wake up 4 1/2 hours after going to bed quite stoned and can remember my dreams vividly. Sure weed can affect your memory at times but do you ever forget something you really want to remember? I know I don't. I don't like to see people generalize, saying that anyone who smokes weed will have problems with dream recall. I know thats not true just by looking at my dream journal. Don't believe in limitation. Weed only affects dream recall if you believe it does



Only way to give an answer is to generalize, and if you stopped smoking weed your dream recall would increase even if you have good dream recall when you smoke. I don't care about the 1% that says it doesn't affect them there's always a small percentage that isn't the norm in any study. But it does indeed shorten REM cycles AND reduce dream recall period. 


Does marijuana affect dreaming? | Lucid Guide

----------


## hashmash89

> Only way to give an answer is to generalize, and if you stopped smoking weed your dream recall would increase even if you have good dream recall when you smoke. I don't care about the 1% that says it doesn't affect them there's always a small percentage that isn't the norm in any study. But it does indeed shorten REM cycles AND reduce dream recall period. 
> 
> 
> Does marijuana affect dreaming? | Lucid Guide



I know I'm not just some lucky 1% that isn't the norm because when I first joined this site almost a year ago I read that article and let it completely destroy any chance I had of remembering my dreams. I smoked before bed thinking that it would seriously hinder my ability to remember dreams or even reduce the amount of time I spent in REM sleep and therefore it did. After a few months I gave up on improving my recall altogether. I came back to this site last month and rather than base my beliefs on what others experienced I based them on my own experience. Every time I WBTB I spend anywhere from ten to twenty minutes just writing down my dreams, sometimes Im up so long writing its hard to go back to sleep afterwards. In my opinion there really is no room for improvement as far as recall is concerned. I know my REM cycles are fine, in fact most of the time I enter REM sleep and have a lot of dream activity only after sleeping for two or three hours. Most people finish their first cycle after four and a half. Just last night I remembered five full length dreams and four unrelated flashes and continued having REM cycles all the way until I woke up for good. So you can base your beliefs on an article and experience life the same way, limited, or you can clear your mind and let your own experience be your teacher. The only reason I keep defending mj so strongly is because I know how discouraging it can be to a smoker to come to a thread like this and see all of these people saying its impossible to be a successful dreamer and still smoke. Thats how we create the next generation of people who spread this same message. And most of the people who say this, I can assure you don't smoke before bed every night so what do they know anyway? Why does everything have to be so set in stone? does life really work this way? not in my experience my friend, In my experience nothing shapes the way you experience life more than what you believe about life. Everyone is different, but we all have the potential to create our experience ::D:

----------


## Reclypso

I smoke before bed every night and I take breaks every couple days just to test it, it verifies all of the data on THC in sleeping/dreaming. When I first got to this forum I had no idea weed affected dreams yet I still couldn't recall dreams even remotely as easily as when I was sober or had taken a 2-3 day break. You should get over your 'defending mj' phase and just look at the facts, like I said it doesn't matter what one person experienced (unless you gather me randomly collected statistical data and present it with no bias + shows that more than 10% of people that smoke show no signs of dream recall problems or no affects in REM cycles/length, Oh wait that has already been done and therefore proves you are mistaken, except for a few cases) and I'm not is saying weed is bad, so if you are having delusions that I am you need to lay off the weed  :smiley: 

I'm high for at least 10 hours a day and I'm not talking out of my ass. If you truly want to help people have lucid experiences then stop protecting it saying that it wont affect your sleeping/dreaming it will. And once you take tolerance breaks and test it come back and tell me about it.

Have a nice day

----------


## hashmash89

> I smoke before bed every night and I take breaks every couple days just to test it, it verifies all of the data on THC in sleeping/dreaming. When I first got to this forum I had no idea weed affected dreams yet I still couldn't recall dreams even remotely as easily as when I was sober or had taken a 2-3 day break. You should get over your 'defending mj' phase and just look at the facts, like I said it doesn't matter what one person experienced (unless you gather me randomly collected statistical data and present it with no bias + shows that more than 10% of people that smoke show no signs of dream recall problems or no affects in REM cycles/length, Oh wait that has already been done and therefore proves you are mistaken, except for a few cases) and I'm not is saying weed is bad, so if you are having delusions that I am you need to lay off the weed 
> 
> I'm high for at least 10 hours a day and I'm not talking out of my ass. If you truly want to help people have lucid experiences then stop protecting it saying that it wont affect your sleeping/dreaming it will. And once you take tolerance breaks and test it come back and tell me about it.
> 
> Have a nice day



It's a beautiful day, you have a good one as well my friend ::D:  If I take a tolerance break I'll let you know how it goes :tongue2:

----------


## Seroquel



----------


## WhatsReal

I think it all depends on your reaction to smoking. If you are new to smoking and it makes you non-functional then it will probably hinder your ability to recall dreams. If you smoke all the time it won't have such a big effect on your memory.

Don't smoke weed.

I am an everyday smoker 3-4 times a day and I wish I had never started. I am one of the few people that will admit I am dependent. Despite what people will tell you, it is a habbit forming substance. 

If your happy then don't smoke weed. I now often feel I need to smoke just to "cheer up".

----------


## saltyseedog

I would probably smoke weed all the time if i wasn't poor lol.

----------


## WhatsReal

Lol yeah.... Expensive hobby

----------


## saltyseedog

I think you like to smoke weed all the time because you think negative and when your high you don't think much of nothing. Except maybe intuition. So maybe it is whats best for you  :wink2:

----------


## WhatsReal

You hit the nail on the head....wierd

----------


## lopsarong

> I've only smoked once w/ a water bong but i was out in the woods so i wouldn't get caught and i think i had some sort of an anxiety attack because I hated my friends for those 2 hours and i laid on pieces of broken glass until the high wore off.
> 
> Thinking about retrying.. Any thoughts on what happened/what to do next/whether i should or not? Will it actually help me get onto a good track of vivid and possibly lucid dreams?



For me I think it really helps a lot..I tested it before and it really feels great!

----------


## ellwilll

the only people who become 'addicted' or 'dependant' to herb are weak people who needed a crutch or something to blame... and unfortunately decide to smear the reputation of a wrongly illegal plant.

----------


## LucidJuggalo

> the only people who become 'addicted' or 'dependant' to herb are weak people who needed a crutch or something to blame... and unfortunately decide to smear the reputation of a wrongly illegal plant.



Your wrongly illegal plant caused a perfectly stable individual to hear voices. Go figure.

----------


## purplepepper

From my experience, smoking weed completely took away my ability to recall dreams. I was an all day, everyday smoker for about a year and in that year I never remembered one dream. I recently quit about 3 months ago and now I remember 2, even 4 dreams a night  ::shock:: . But if you love mary jane too much to quit completely (like me), just be an occasional smoker. Being an occasional smoker has many benefits: I don't mess with my dream recall, my lungs feel MUCH healthier (although you can always vaporize your weed), every time you smoke its like your first time (constant smoking took the fun out of it), you save on money, and I can remember where I put my car keys  :smiley: .

----------


## purplepepper

> Your wrongly illegal plant caused a perfectly stable individual to hear voices. Go figure.



Don't make such stupid claims without evidence. Can you provide some links to information on this individual? if he's real...  ::roll:: .

----------


## shooshtime

The night I had my very first LD I smoked before going to bed and it did not cause any issues with my dream recall. I would however recommend not smoking for roughly 4 hours before bed if you really want a better shot at not screwing with your dream recall. I don't seem to have any issues having lucid dreams when I smoke the same day or hours before going to bed. I think it's going to be based on the individual. I know some people who smoke daily and nightly and have consistent lucid dreams so anyone who tells you it will hinder you or help you doesn't know shit. Bottom line is it depends on you and how your body reacts, it's just that simple. Everyone is different and going to have their own reactions and results.

----------


## Supernova

As far as the recall issues go, there have been studies indicating that, while THC-rich Cannabis does inhibit memory, CBD-rich cannabis may not.  Specifically, lab mice performed poorly at memory-dependent tasks with moderate doses of THC-rich cannabis, but their performance was relatively unhindered on even very high doses of CBD-rich Cannabis.  Not exactly fact, but something to consider if you like to get high but want to keep a reduced impact on your dreams.





> Your wrongly illegal plant caused a perfectly stable individual to hear voices. Go figure.



Is there any doccumentation of this case?  There are many factors that could effect such symptoms, and this individual may have had issues with latent schizophrenia to begin with, in which case they woud not have been "perfectly stable"

----------


## flipsyde

Thanks for the info supernova. Do you know how long you should wait after smoking cannabis to go to sleep and expect to have a decent dream recall?

----------


## GodChild

> Then you don't know what good weed is. First time I had just 3 tokes off one, I asked the nearest guy to babysit me because I had no idea of where in the hell I was.
> 
> I quit it a very long time ago because fucking up my mind did not make any sense at all since we cannot think well to begin with.




haha. Yes it seems you have encountered good weed. But it also sounds like you may just have a weak mind, because nobody i have ever encountered has lost thier sense of positon. And you are right, it WOULD most likely fuck up YOUR mind. Speak for yourself.

----------


## Apopholis

I don't smoke, but I am very pro the legalisation of it. To anyone who thinks they can point out a good reason that Marijuana is more harmful than Tobacco, I'm listening. I wouldn't even be commenting if it weren't for one post I saw here that I just had to comment on:





> Then you don't know what good weed is. First time I had just 3 tokes off one, I asked the nearest guy to babysit me because I had no idea of where in the hell I was.
> 
> I quit it a very long time ago because fucking up my mind did not make any sense at all since we cannot think well to begin with.



If that's what the good shit does, I'd recommend everyone sticks to the bad shit. Doesn't seem to be doing them much harm, if the lucidity of their _posts_ has any bearing.

Also, first post in quite a while. I missed this place, and it's good to be back. Unfortunately, I must now depart, as I've been rather sleep-deprived lately.
Stay beautiful everyone!

----------


## LikesToTrip

I think it's hilarious Philo is still catching a bunch of shit even though he's been banned for awhile... I miss reading his posts....

----------


## purpleminded

Smoking marijuana will result in less dream recall, but if you are a marijuana smoker and stop smoking, the first days after not smoking you will notice an incredible increase in dream recall. From personal experience, I can say that I am much more likely to have a lucid dream when I start a break from smoking.

----------


## Cachinnating

Weed is what you make of it, just like anything else is. I have a friend who has been smoking weed heavily for 2 years and now he is able to enter lucid dream instantaneously when he goes to sleep. It's what you do while you're high that matters. Your mind is a very powerful tool, as is marijuana. Use both of them wisely

----------


## Shamrox

I wish so many people wouldn't come out with these be all end all answers. Every person is different. It is possible to remember just as many dreams while smoking weed. You just have to practice more. It may not effect some people at all. And with others it may make it feel impossible. In that case try not smoking so close to bed. It seems to me, and I am backing my opinion by years of research... It is generally easier to remember your dreams in the morning if you did not smoke directly before sleep. Being high when you fall asleep seems to have some effect on recall. It does also help greatly with attaining sleep paralysis for some people. I am one of those people. But, I have never been able to sucessfully WILD on it. But I have never tried to WBTB WILD like that, and that is something I will be trying now!

So, just saying guys, remember that there is no set, certain answer to almost anything we can discuss about dreams. We are 1% of 1% of the world who even believes that what we do at night is real. So let's remember never to automatically discredit or credit anything. Each person much learn for themselves.

----------


## nito89

*I think if you get high and keep your intent to remember you will.... I have had the longest and most vivid dreams of my life while being stoned and have had poor recall when sober. I dont think it makes much difference either way, but it will if you let it.

My recall is slap-dash but it depends on how i am when im trying to sleep, not if i am high or not. Statistics mean nothing to the individual.*

----------


## Shamrox

well said

----------


## SereneDream

Smoking weed doesn't make you think about nothing or make you stupid. You sound like a conservative from the 1930's when you say comments like that. Nobody has ever died from it and that right there should tell you it isnt too harmful. Obviously inhaling smoke hurts your lungs, but marijuana is not a direct cause of cancer or emphysema. It opens your mind and let's you think differently about the world we live in. I used to smoke every single day about 10 times a day and I can't say I regret it in any way. I now smoke on occasion because it's expensive and in order for marijuana to be enjoyed to the fullest I feel that moderation is best.

Back to dreaming.... I find that the night I smoke I will not recall my dreams, but the next week or two my dreams are noticeably more vivid. I smoked weed the day before I had my first lucid dream (DILD) actually.

----------

